# New Orleans Hornets (13-7) vs. Seattle Supersonics (5-15)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
6:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_The surging New Orleans Hornets hope Chris Paul can help them overcome the possible absence of two key starters Sunday night when they host the Seattle SuperSonics.


The Hornets (13-7) could be without Peja Stojakovic (strained left groin) and Morris Peterson (lower back strain) against Seattle (5-15) after both suffered injuries in the first half of a 118-116 overtime win over Memphis on Friday.

"It's tough when you lose two starters, especially Peja, who I thought was playing well," Hornets coach Byron Scott said. "All of a sudden you have Julian Wright and Jannero Pargo who have to step into those roles."

With the swingmen sidelined, Paul picked up the scoring slack by making five 3-pointers on his way to 43 points -- both career highs. He capped off the performance, which included nine assists and four steals, by making a driving layup with 1.8 seconds to go in overtime to secure the Hornets' third victory in four games._

More

I'm not totally sure about these lineups but they are based on who the Sonics started in their last game and who I think will start for the Hornets with both Peja and Mo missing this game. Let's just hope everyone stays healthy and the Hornets get the win.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know if I could handle BJax and Pargo guarding Durant tonight, but I know I'm going to see it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the Sonics have won 3 out of five.Durant is starting to score more efficiently.He could shoot over Jackson and Pargo all night long...probably drive by both of them any time he likes as well.Not like Morris and Peja have been all that great this year,but the Hornets can't replace them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I don't know if I could handle BJax and Pargo guarding Durant tonight, but I know I'm going to see it.


Scott said if Peterson doesn't start, Rasual will. At least that will provide a little more height than BJax or Pargo. Julian sprained his foot a little but will start for Peja. Scott said if Julian wouldn't be able to play, he'd move West to SF and start Ely at PF.

_Rookie Julian Wright sprained his right foot in the first half Friday trying to block a dunk by Memphis' Rudy Gay, but continued to play. 

Although his work was limited Saturday, Wright is expected to get his first start in place of Stojakovic. 

"Now it's going to be almost game by game to determine who starts, depending on the opponent," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "If Julian can't play, I might have to start David West at small forward and put Melvin Ely at power forward." 

Scott said if Peterson can't play, Rasual Butler would start at shooting guard. Although Butler, 6 feet 7, has struggled to make shots, the SuperSonics start 6-9 Kevin Durant at shooting guard. 

After Peterson was sidelined Saturday, Scott replaced him with 6-foot-1 guard Jannero Pargo. 

"We definitely have to go with a bigger lineup to match their size and address our rebounding concerns," Pargo said. _

I guess we'll just see how it goes and hope for the best. Hornets need this win because 2 road games against harder teams are coming up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds like CP,David and Tyson will be playing some heavy minutes if this game stays close.That's really the only thing Scott can do if it comes down to it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The bench has actually played pretty well so far.Half way through the second and they haven't blown the lead,actually plus 4.CP was about perfect in the first quarter until he tried to whip that bullet pass into the post,just bad luck that anyone could get a hand on it though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that CP will probably play the entire second half again.If you take out his free throws the rest of the team is 4 for 12.I don't remember Melvin Ely being a terrible free throw shooter,but he sure has been one tonight.

KUrt Thomas really killed the Hornets in the third quarter with 12 points...He pushed off a lot,but the Hornets never seem to get any calls inside.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Julian brings all the hustle.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West finally hits a jumper....Sheesh he's been missing shots he's usually money on.Rasual's gone


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Close one by the end.

Lucky they passed a brick to Durant as he stepped out of bounds.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That game was too close for comfort but I'm glad the Hornets were able to hold on and get the win. Hornets were really outrebounded. Especially on offensive boards.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------

